

Ask HN: Where to buy real SAAS business? - codegeek

So we have Flippa, bizbuysell.com, bizquest.com etc. These are selling mostly low end, affiliate marketing types sites. If someone is interested in buying a real SAAS&#x2F;software business, where can they look ? By real, I mean selling an actual product with paying customers.<p>I understand that most people do not want to list their business for sale due to fear such as competition etc. I also understand that owners do not want to sell if they are profitable but there is that small group of owners who have a profitable business but want&#x2F;need to sell due to a number of reasons. May be they want to work on their next big thing? Howver, they keep quiet because they don&#x27;t know where to find buyers who are genuine and real. But is there a way to find these business owners ? I am interested in exploring an opportunity to buy an existing saas&#x2F;software business that has net cashflow of about 5K per month (not revenue). how to find these ? Btw, contact is in my profile if you want to talk.
======
shivanand_25
If you want to buy a business, if you are a investor, then I think the best
place for you to begin is connect with VCs, angel investors or visit
crowdsourcing or crowdfunding websites like kickstarter.com .

The next best option is visit incubators like the one being run at IIM
Bangalore.
[https://twitter.com/Shivanand_25](https://twitter.com/Shivanand_25)

Lastly meetup.com can help you reach some developers, those developers would
know about other developers who have put their products and businesses up for
sale.

